# Latissima Touch



## andicole0 (Feb 4, 2019)

Can anyone please explain the difference between model EN550 and EN560?

Cheers.

Andi.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

age?

https://kagoo.co.uk/coffee-makers/compare/delonghi-en-550b-vs-delonghi-en560


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> age?
> 
> https://kagoo.co.uk/coffee-makers/compare/delonghi-en-550b-vs-delonghi-en560


According to your link: 'The DeLonghi EN 550.B has a built-in milk frother, but the DeLonghi EN560 does not have this feature.'

Kinda makes me wonder what the bit that looks like a milk frother in the pic of the EN560 does!

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## andicole0 (Feb 4, 2019)

Waiting for DeLonghi to reply as the difference is not obvious apart from some 550 models being offered for a lower price.

Andi.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

andicole0 said:


> Waiting for DeLonghi to reply as the difference is not obvious apart from some 550 models being offered for a lower price.
> 
> Andi.


is the 550 not a 4 year old version whereas the other is the current model


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Newer model . . . Looks like some sight changes according to:

https://kagoo.co.uk/coffee-makers/compare/delonghi-en-550b-vs-delonghi-en560


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Newer model . . . Looks like some sight changes according to:

https://kagoo.co.uk/coffee-makers/compare/delonghi-en-550b-vs-delonghi-en560

Seems a bit waffy with some of the ticks and crosses though!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Without looking into it, I'll just add that the Hotmetalette just got a Lattissima One with a small milk frother on the front for £99.99 from John Lewis. She thinks it's great. All Nespresso machines seem to make identical coffee so from that point of view I'm tempted to say get one like this, save the cash for decent capsules to put through it (unless there are important features of the other model that are important to you).

It's meant we can put away the Aeroccino, which is fortunate seeing as she just got a Velvetiser hot choc thingy, and there is no space left on the worktop!

https://www.johnlewis.com/nespresso-lattissima-one-coffee-machine/p3407369?sku=237277460&s_kwcid=2dx92700024416730448&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclid=Cj0KCQiAheXiBRD-ARIsAODSpWO91fbewqZr_NxdE5WsxDzswuh4d2BwHxQKlhs-hTz-meW1B3FK7VQaAgjXEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

